# 16x8 wheels on a mk3 golf



## SPJosh1890 (Sep 4, 2010)

what tire size will fit these? i bought them with 205/45/16 on there but all the tires were slashed. apparently thats a very hard size tire to get a hold of. So my question is what will fit a 16x8 wheel, hats a common tire and not have a monster truck profile?


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

i run 215/40/16 for 8in and 225/40/16 for 9in good stretch all around :thumbup:


----------

